# A Matchbook Fleet



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*This man worked (played) almost all of his Life on this project!*

Everything is ONLY MADE from wooden matches & wooden match boxes!
... I wonder how much it cost per BFT! 

*It's called a Matchbook Fleet...*


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Amazing.


----------



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

Wow! That really is amazing!

Claude


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Holy Moly! That's some seriously tedious works right there.


----------



## torpidihummer (Apr 29, 2013)

Absolutely Fantastic, these great works of art should be recorded
as a Navel Historic record, thanks for sharing with us.
Oscar


----------

